# 2011 Outback 301Bq



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger and said yes on a new 2011 301BQ.







Probably won't pick it up until next week but we are so excited. Moving up from a Fleetwood Hemlock popup, so this will be a welcomed addition to the family. We also wanted enough room to take the grandkids camping and once the DW saw this floorplan she fell in love.

I downloaded the PDI checklist already, any other recommendations on what I need to be looking for or checking when I pick it up? Will get some pics posted soon.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.

I think the PDI checklist is pretty thorough.

Do recommend, though, that you make sure you find out what "stuff" the dealer throws in with your trailer.....tp, hoses,toilet chemicals, that kind of stuff. Then make sure you get what he doesn't throw in before you head out for your first trip.

I suggest you take a notebook with you on that first trip so you can make a list of all the things you didn't get beforehand. There'll be plenty, if you're like me.

Enjoy your new Outback! And this site.

Mark


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Other than the PDI checklist, I took:

1. notebook and 3 pens (so when I put one down, I had another..)
2. No kids. Leave 'em home. They'll get bored quickly and then you have a problem.
3. No skirts or dresses for the DW. She will be a big help but might need to climb a ladder to see the roof or whatever. 
4. Flashlight (with new batteries!)
5. Camera. I took photos of stuff like the converter opened up, the water heater from the outside with the panel removed, and so forth. Nothing to excess, but just some shots to help remember what the tech told me. 
6. small 25' tape measure. Couldn't figure out why I would need it but took it anyway...
7. wear "old" clothes--you'll want to sit on the floor of the dealer and hook up the sewage drain hose to make sure you know how and that it fits, etc. 
8. clean rag to wipe your and DW hands.
9. key tag rings so you can identify the keys. I have 3 different ones for my TT: storage access doors, and the two TT entrance doors--the locks are keyed differently. 
10. License plate. If you want to drive it home, you'll need....
11. Outbackers license plate frame. Makes a nice statement, and can be bought from a member on this site. 
12. Arrangements made for your weight distribution hitch and sway bars? Do you provide, does the dealer provide, and who installs it? In my deal, Holman provided and installed it. In my case, the hollow bar used to jack up the weight bars was only 12" long. Way too short for good leverage. At lunch break (the tech does get to eat!) I took the TV and went to a plumbing supply place and bought a 1" x 24" galvanized pipe. That works VERY nicely. After I got home, I cleaned it up and painted it orange so when I leave it on the ground, I see it....

Good luck and welcome to the group!!!

Art from Baltimore


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! Its a Great Trailer!!! Many happy safe miles!!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats! We picked up a 301 in April '10. Two things we noticed (and you should check) 1. Roof seam between front cap and roof(caulking was all stretched and broken apart) 2. bubble in flooring running length of TT (bathroom to bunk area) (the flooring was bubbled-up due to lack of adhesive underneath). Other than that, everything else went smooth. Make sure to divide up the PDI w/ the DW. You check some things and DW checks the others. Discuss any potential issues together. Good Luck and welcome to OUTBACKERS.COM!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the club, it's a growing one for sure! There's a long list of mods you can do, LOL!

Ali


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on thenew outback, happy caming!!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

your taste in floorplans is impeccable....
congrats.


----------



## gambn (Jul 20, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> Just pulled the trigger and said yes on a new 2011 301BQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gambn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think you will really like it. We just picked up our new 301BQ 2 weeks ago and finally got to use it this past week. It was fabulous! We upgraded from a 25 ft. Sunnybrook with no slide outs. Love the bedroom and all the space with the slideouts! No more hug and pivots because we had to. We had storage we didn't even use! I had only 2 "issues" One: bathroom is pretty "cozy" and had to put towels on the corners of the tub when tried out the new shower as water ran down the shower head side (we were level). Two: wish there was at least one more outlet in the kitchen area and one by the dinette/sofa.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

We picked up our 301BQ today, many thanks to everyone for the suggestions to help on the PDI. After a thorough inspection we only had 4 items on the picklist, which were fixed in minutes. Complements to the employees at Reines RV in Manassas, VA. Headed out next weekend to Harpers Ferry KOA. Pics will get posted soon.


----------

